# FAT32 pros 'n' cons?



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

I bought a used laptop and see that my file system is FAT 32.
I would like to hear some pro's and con's, and I would like to know if this might be why I am having trouble downloading large files. I have got missing dll files and can't find them on drive c. Should I be looking at drive o? c: (on drive O) 6.48 GB 5.22 GB free.
Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

We need some info first. What OS are you running, Win98 ? ME ? 95 (very doubtful) ? 

That will help tell us to tell you where to find missing system files and how to retrieve them.

As to the File Table, FAT32 won't stop you from downloading large files. I assume that's a zero not an Ohh. Right? If that's the case, no "C" is your main drive.

If these are system files they'll be recoverable in the Windows CAB files but as I said we need to know the OS. If these are dll's from some application then you'll likely need to re-install the app or find the dll on line or maybe a member here can email it to you if we identify the file.

Last FAT32 is just fine for your laptop. If you were running Windows2000 you'd be running NTFS and if you were running Win95 probably just FAT and you don't want that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Fat32 may be your only option unless your running 2000 or XP. Sure there's fat16 but thats limited to 2 gigs.

If you have 2000/XP you can convert to NTFS which offers file protection, compression, security, quotas and plenty of other goodies. NTFS is slower though.

Missing files may be from a bad uninstall or because the previous owner deleted them. Maybe you have a bad hardrive or a virus. It has nothing to do with downloading files.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

griffenspc,
sorry OS: Win98 SE (build 4.10.2222) whatever that means?
i got the 0 in drive from Belark Advisor, you're right it's a zero"0".
let me try to explain. i was trying to add a digital camera, when i plug it into a USBport windows begins a search, can't find drivers because of a missing file and prompts me to insert my win98se cd (WHICH I DO NOT HAVE). with a lot of help from this forum i searched for the file, should be in cab with a lot of other files, only 1 file in cab "Wab". anyway with more help i downloaded the file, repeated this process 4 more times because of 4 more missing files. finally the cameras online, but wait all my pix are in b&w. went to vivitar.com they said i needed the updated driver, downloaded it, uninstalled the old one, installed new one, plugged in camera, back to square 1, insert win98se cd! OH WELL
anyway the large files i mentioned are this camera driver and Hijack this, tried downloading hijack 3 times each time it downloads, opens and scans, but i can't save the results. "this file is corrupt or not a valid dr.watson file". who is dr.watson? and who asked him? sorry i had to get that off my chest. thanx 4 any help


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Triple6,
hi, scandisk said drive is ok, if you remember me fom the defrag thing i finally got defraged, the program i used said i was extemely fragged out, but hopefully that's fixed now. how should i check for a virus ? and please don't say, ask dr.watson!
thanx


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there gndm...

DrWatson is basicly a pc medic ( it is an error reporting tool )...



> anyway the large files i mentioned are this camera driver and Hijack this, tried downloading hijack 3 times each time it downloads, opens and scans, but i can't save the results. "this file is corrupt or not a valid dr.watson file"


This one intrigues me, it sounds like a file association problem...


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Interesting. the resulting file from HiJackThis should be a .log file and open in notepad.
Try this. Using the Find command, do a find on *.log, For the moment skip over any log files from HiJackThis and find any others. Double click on it and try to open it and see what application trys to open it. It should be NotePad. Let us know if it's something other than NotePad, like Dr Watson.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
thanx for the 2 pennies (not bn sarcastic)
Nitehawk,
wierd stuff hijack isn't there, most open w/notepad but some of them are empty, those that don'thxlog (DAT file) tries to open w/acrobat reader but can't " doesn't start w/ %PDF,
IEsetup log & sfclog are both too big (open w/wordpad), brndlog & Cmdialog.vbx both give a list of options notepad is in the list, OOBE\IMAGES\MSNIALOG.GIF takes me to a blank msn page, and Cvtaplog (w/defag icon) gives me the hourglass and then nothing.
like i said wierd stuff


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

When you run the Find command enter in *.log, not just log. *.log will just give you files that have a log extension. All of which should open in notepad. Or perhaps wordpad if they are large.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> who is dr.watson? and who asked him?


 This is one app from Microsoft that should have gone on the trash heap with the "Bob" OS. In fact anything Microsoft feels they have to put a cute name on, think "Clippy" in Office too, ought to have never been born.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Nitehawk,
thanx 4 your patience, i'm lookin' in "c" is that right?
what i did was enter *log ( notice i forgot the dot.) i'm not sure what you meant so i tried both of these:
**.log* and*in*.log* 
Both of these had simular results although with the "in" there was a lot more. Everything opened according to the icon next to it. If it had a notepad icon it opens with notepad, many of these have just a heading with no text following. Highjack was there but it opens with Dr. Watson, everything that opens with Dr. W will not actually open but I get the error "this is either damaged or not a valid Dr. Watson file". Most of these (Dr. W files) are the ones I've been trying to download to fix my problems. 
Thanks again, Please let me know if you have any ideas.
Can I, should I get rid of Dr. Watson?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

DRWATSON log have a .wlg extension. HT logs have a .log extension. Try changing the .log extension to a .txt extension and you should get a text file that opens in notepad.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 21:00:08, on 30/05/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/fr/default.asp
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RAMpage] "C:\Program Files\RAMpage\RAMpage.exe" U=1 M=28 T=15 A LG P="C:\Program Files\RAMpage\RAMpageConfig.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GSICONEXE] GSICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] dslagent.exe USB
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iamapp] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\IAMAPP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XWMSUSBAPI] XWMSAPI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCentreTray] C:\PROGRAM FILES\XEROX\CONTROLCENTRE 2.0\XWCTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [devldr16.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\devldr16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATOMIC.EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATOMIC CLOCK SYNC\ATOMIC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [nisserv] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISSERV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - Startup: RSRCMTR.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\RSRCMTR.EXE
O4 - Startup: TClock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Tclock\TClock.exe
O4 - Startup: emptemp2.lnk = C:\Program Files\Empty Temp Folders 2.8.3\emptemp2.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporter vers Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6FB9FE59-7D3B-483D-9909-C870BE5AFA1F} (DiskHealth Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/diskhealth.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

Like the above.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Chattan, thanx
Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 2:44:11 PM, on 5/30/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://fastmetasearch.com/bar.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "c:\my documents\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPIJetSend] C:\MY DOCUMENTS\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_JETSEND.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DkService] C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: myPrintMileage.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp deskjet 450 printer\ToolBox\mpm.exe
O4 - Startup: naviscope.lnk = C:\Program Files\Naviscope\naviscope.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37701.9525115741
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://support.gateway.com/support/serialharvest/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/086ec0e7a3ecdd835a18/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.141/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
does this tell you anything?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

"Does this tell you anything?"

You don't need these 3 in the msconfig start-up.

O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe

You can block this one with Codestuff Starter, to prevent it wanting to update.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

Didn't find anything good to say about this one. You may know better though.

O4 - Startup: naviscope.lnk = C:\Program Files\Naviscope\naviscope.exe

http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/12/2/12-2-79.shtml

Now that you are using DK Lite you don't need Taskmonitor and the files in the APPLOG folder so if you remove Taskmonitor completely with RegVac then you can delete all of the APPLOG files.

When you say BIG files there is a limit with FAT32. To overcome the limit you would need to use 2000 or XP.

As long as you use SpyBot, etc to keep the system clean you shouldn't have many problems.

Mac Chattan


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Chattan,


> When you say BIG files there is a limit with FAT32. To overcome the limit you would need to use 2000 or XP.


 exactly what are you referring to here?

gndm, I ran Naviscope for quite awhile about a year and a half ago and really put it through it's paces. I tested it with and without anti-virus and firewall software and found that overall it did do what it was advetized to do but I also found that at times it hung with large downloads or when those downloads came from second servers or contained heavily compressed files.

In short that may be a problem. Have you tried uninstalling it and downloading a large file? I have to admit it's been awhile so my memory may be faulty but I also seem to remember just disabling it did not stop it's effect on the system. I had to remove it completely.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

griffinspc,
thanx for the reminder, i was going to uninstall naviscope but i got busy and forgot to. i think you're right about disabling not being good enough. i have a very bad 56k connection, my ISP blames the phone line, i lose my connection 3-8 times allmost everyday. could "line noise" also be a part of this problem?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

If you ask for a DSL connection your supplier tests the line and tells you if this is possible. if it is not possible it is because the line is not up to much.

If you have cable TV then get a cable connection AND there is also the possibility of connecting ... through the mains, but I forget the company.

Believe it or not they DO use the high voltage grid distribution system! 11,000 Kv.

http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs_vs_fat.htm

http://www.ntfs.com

The file size limits are 4.0Gb with FAT32 & 2.0Gb with FAT16

Mac


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes line noise is a major factor in slower speeds and disconnects. If you have a box on the outside of your house (sometimes this is difficult if you live in an apartment) you can take a phone out to the box and open the box. Inside you'll find 2 standard jacks. One is incoming from the pole or underground and one is the outgoing to your home.

If you unplug the incoming and plug your phone in there it should be dead quiet. I've tested some that were quiet during the morning hours but noisy in late afternoon but overall it's either noisy or clean. If it's noisy (cracks, pops, static) then you may be able to have the phone company replace the drop from the pole to the house.

One thing you must not do is tell them it's for the modem or on-line connection speed. The phone companies only guarentee a 14,400 baud rate. A leftover from 15 years ago. If they come out and fix it for that reason you'll get a big bill. Tell them it's because your dear old granny always has trouble hearing you when she calls. That they have to fix by law.

If the line seems OK then plug into your house side. If you hear noise then it's a process of elimination. I have a phone in the garage that if left plugged in drops my speed from our standard 49,333 to 44,000 or so. Remember that any problem with the house wiring is your responsibility so you'll pay through the nose for the phone company to trace it.

I fixed my brother-n-laws disconnect problem by moving the modem line 50' through the house to his incoming business phone jack. It was installed about 10 years ago whereas his house phone wiring was 30 years old. He had to make a desicion on whether or not to tie up his business line or have a new house line installed.

I fixed another by having a neighbor buy a descent answering machine instead of the $5.00 garage sale combo phone & answer machine she bought. A $20.00 new one from wherever solved her problem.

Any one of those weak links can add noise to a line and it's easy to isolate usually. Just have someone go through the house and remove all the extension phones one by one while you listen till you find the one creating the noise.

Also if you have an alarm system integrated with your phone system and it's poorly installed that can be a real headache.

Chattan, you said, "The file size limits are 4.0Gb with FAT32 & 2.0Gb with FAT16". Correct for the allocation table but I think gndm is referring to files he want's to download like maybe a 16 MB IE update or something. Is that right gndm???


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

griffinspc,
sorry, i don't remember the mb of the downloads, i call them "large" because they took 20-30min to download. (1)driver for a digital camera (had to put it on a floppy, when win can't find driver it tells me to put win98se cd (don't have) in drive D i changed to A, put in the floppy, and camera finally works!)(2)hijackthis, after 3 attemps finally downloaded, but could't save log (corrupt or not valid dr.watson) i changed "save as" to hijackthis.txt (suggested by chattan)problem solved.(ect) several security patches from MS, don't know about them, they are in "belark advisor" but are not "checked".
As for the phone line, I live in a 1957 Allstate Rocket travel trailor (with original wiring). The phone line was replaced less than a year ago (inside trailor). The line to the pole however hangs low and is incumbered by neighbor's trees. I'll have to try your suggestion, and if there is noise check with the phone company. One other question, in the trailor the line connects to a double jack, one goes to my phone (which I unplug while online) the other goes directly to my modem (pcmcia56k). Could this type of setup be a problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

at what speed do you connect to the internet? When you connect to the internet 2 little screens appear in the system tray and they flash - if you double click on them it will tell you the connection speed. 44,000 and up is good for a 56K modem.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Triple6,
hi, my connection speed is 115,200bps i don't know what that translates to (flunked math) do you?
thanx


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

115,200 means your not using the proper driver for your modem but probably the standard windows driver. Do you know the make and model of the modem - it'll be written right on the modem.

115,200 is the baud rate.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Triple6,
no mfg name on card (must be a generic?)simply saysCMCIA FAX/MODEM 56Kbps (front) there are FCC 15ID: & 68ID:numbers
(didn't know if i should post them?) jack type:RJ-11, a serial#, and PC CARD - CE - FCC (on back) let me know if i should send those ID:#'s
thanx again


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Well I can manage 49333bps with the modem and 3360000bps with the DSL.

Can you get a DSL? Or, better still, a TV Cable TeleNet connection, as they are even faster.

Mac


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The 115000 is the speed at which the PC is talking to the modem, not the speed at which the modem is send/receiving.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Whitphil,
how can i find out what my modem speed is?
note: earlier in this thread Triple6 thinks i must be useing the wrong driver.
thanx,gndm


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

It's been a while since I've connected with a modem!

- When the connection is initiall established, it does't tell you?
- When you either double click (or hold your mouse over) the 2-computer icons in the systray area, it doesn't tell you? (or is this where you are seeing the 115000 number?)


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

me again,
when i was on aol (on a local ISP-aol domain now) connection was sometimes 28k sometimes 33k, i was told 33k was the best you can get on a phone line unless it's fiber optic (mines not).
true or false?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

On a 56K modem, you "should" be getting a "good" connection in the 4x,xxx range. 

Lower could indicate that some tweaking is required, OR it could be a noisy telephone line OR ....


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Whitphil,
no it doesn't, after i'm connected i can right click the icon on quicklaunch bar, 2choices disconnect or status, status gives me connected at 155,200bps and #of bytes sent & received, and how long i've been online.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Surely it is a COMBINATION of the talk to speed, 3360000 bps with this DSL and the number of conections which you can open simultaneously. I have eight connections open according to the Norton Internet Security Firewall statistics.

You really want to know the up-stream down-stream rates.

There are sites available which will test this for you.

Mac


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

chattan,
hi, first i defragged w/dklite.
then i ran 3 test w/3 diffrent results.
(1) eircom (GIF file)=26.4k
(2) toast (large GIF+comressed text file)=37k
(3) msn (who knows?)=22k
i ran these tests in that order, this tells me either my connection is not stable and allways changeing, or the tests are not acurate, or maybe both.
what do you think?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Take these tests with a grain of salt. They are online which means you mileage will vary depending on many of the network factors. BUT, it should give you an indication of the "area" that you are in, in relation to connect speed.

Test 1

Test 2

I'm sure there are many others! These were just a couple that I had in my favs.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Whitphil,
hi, even more variety:
(1)numion: 15k (2276bps)
(2)bandwidth place: 23.6k-storage (2.9kper.sec) 1mb download takes 5.9min(this sounds right)
at any rate my best score has been 33k, and you say i should get around 40k. something must be wrong. they say "you get what you pay for" but i don't think i am. i'm useing 56k because dsl and cable are (in my opinion) too expensive.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there gndm...



> no mfg name on card (must be a generic?)simply saysCMCIA FAX/MODEM 56Kbps (front) there are FCC 15ID: & 68ID:numbers
> (didn't know if i should post them?)


Yes please post them, or go here...

http://www.fcc.gov/oet/fccid/

And see what modem you have...


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
15 ID:OAEGFM5800-CF
68 ID:LUITAI-25968-M5-E
thanx 4 any help


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy gndm...

Try here for the drivers ( BTW the FCC ID is LUITAI-25968-M5-E )...

And see if it helps...


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
many thanx, i downloaded and unzipped the file.
is there anything else i should do?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Does it have a "Setup.exe" ? if so, double click on it and let it install...


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
don't see a setup exe C:\unzipped\PCMCIA-156_9x
when i open it i get 2 notepad files


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok just downloaded the .zip file, contains 2 .inf files...

Right click on My Computer-Properties-Device Manager-double click on Modems-double click on the modem installed-Driver tab-the Update Driver button-Next-Search for a better driver-Next-Uncheck everything EXCEPT Specify a location-Browse button-browse to the folder where you unzipped the files, and Next from there...


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
new driver is now installed, thanx for the how to lesson.
do i need to do anything with the old driver or will win ignore it now? sorry 'bout all the questions, but at least i'm learning, thanx 2 you folks.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy gndm...

Don't worry about the old driver, Windows will ignore it, post back if it helped...



> sorry 'bout all the questions,


That's what we're here for  ...



> but at least i'm learning, thanx 2 you folks.


Me too  , I learn something new every visit to this site    ...


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
hi, i'm back. everything was goin' fine 'till i got ofline. when i tried to get back on i couldn't. my isp didn't recognise the new modem?
what new modem? same ol' modem, just a new driver. i went thru my registry tryin' to find the old driver, it's not there? hmmm
maybe internet options, opened my connection and there it was, the "old"modem, changed it to the "new" intel modem, and as you see i'm back online. whew! i really don't get it but there's a lot about this puter stuff i don't get. anyway if there's anything else i might need to know please post info. now i'm paranoid, if i get offline can i get back on? wierd stuff 
thanx again, gndm
oh yea, don't know if it helped or not yet, i'll keep you posted, if i can get back online!  :up:


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
i just went and did another speed test at bandwidth place.
before new driver:
communication:23.6k
storage:2.9k per sec.
1mb download:5.9min.

after new driver:
communication:28.5k
storage:3.5k per sec.
1mb download:4.9min.

not the 40k Whitphil said i should get, but definatly an improvement! i really like savin' a minute per mb on download times.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
latest report, IE6 died, can only get online thru favorites, pages take long time to load (slow 'n' choppy)?


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Hi,
IE6 is back and everything seems to fine, maybe my old laptop just needed some rest.
But a strange thing happened this morning, after I read my mail and closed it a strange file appeared on my desktop. MS-DOS named (a wavy line) 179kb
I have no idea what it is, so I don't want to open it or delete it . Properties say it was created this morning, but I did nothing to create it. Yesterday when I lost my connection I did a COMMAND PROMPT ONLY trying to find the old modem driver. Could this have created it? Let me know if you have any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 12:38:29 PM, on 6/3/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://fastmetasearch.com/bar.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "c:\my documents\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPIJetSend] C:\MY DOCUMENTS\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_JETSEND.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DkService] C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: myPrintMileage.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp deskjet 450 printer\ToolBox\mpm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37701.9525115741
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://support.gateway.com/support/serialharvest/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (sys Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4E888414-DB8F-11D1-9CD9-00C04F98436A} - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/winrep.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/086ec0e7a3ecdd835a18/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.141/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as/asinst.cab
*NOTE* O12-Plug in has the "wavy line"


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Jedi_Master,
strange file problem resolved by Tony Klien (OE glitch).


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It would be interesting to know what the fix was.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there NiteHawk...

FYI...the fix was here...

http://forums.techguy.org/t137451/s.html

Got to admire Tony and his knowlege....


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Interesting "fix"
It's the old M$ rag, one step forward and two steps backwards.
Fix one problem and cause two new ones.


----------



## gndm (May 18, 2003)

Nitehawk,
for me it's more like "dancin' in the dark"


----------

